# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  الطالب الذي يرسب في موضوع التعبير( )

## ابراهيم الموت

يحكى انه هناك طالب نجح في جميع المواد بتقدير ممتاز ما عدا مادة التعبير وعندما سأل مدير المدرسة عن سبب رسوبه في موضوع التعبير قال له ملعم الموضوع...





اليكم القصة:



في بداية السنة طلب المعلم من طلابه ان يعبروا عن الصحراء.. فكتب الطالب: ان الصحراء شديدة الحرارة في الصيف والامطار قليلة ويوجد فيها الجمل فالجمل سفينة الصحراء ويأكل الاعشاب ويتحمل العطش والجمل... والجمل.... والجمل..... الخ. واخذ يتكلم عن الجمل ( فاكيد اخذ 0%)



وفي نصف السنة طلب المعلم من طلابه ان يعبروا عن الربيع.. فكتب الطالب نفسه : ان الربيع جو معتدل وتكثر فيه الحيوانات والحشرات والاعشاب,  يأتي الجمل ويأكل تلك الاعشاب حتى ينمو ويكبر والجمل سفينة الصحراء والجمل..... والجمل..... الخ. و اخذ يتكلم عن الجمل (كمان هذه المرة اخذ المسكين 0%) 



وفي نهاية السنة (الاختبار الفصل الثالث) طلب المعلم كتابة تعبير عن الكمبيوتر... فكتب الطالب: ان الكمبيوتر جهاز له فائدة عظيمة وهو جهاز معقد التركيب ولكن هناك ما هو معقد اكثر في خلقه وهو الجمل , فالجمل ذكر اسمه في القرآن وتحدى الله البشر ان يخلقوا مثله والجمل سفينة الصحراء والجمل..... والجمل.....الخ..



فأمر المدير بترسيب الطالب...



فاشتكى الطالب الى وزارة التربية والتعليم.... وكتب في اعتراضه:



الى وزير التربية والتعليم المحترم , تحية وبعد..



انني اشتكي مدير المدرسه لانه رسبني في مادة التعبير ولقد صبرت عليه صبر الجمل وانا انتظر ان ينجحني في الفصل الثالث , وكما تعلم الجمل سفينة الصحراء والجمل.... والجمل.....الخ..



بدون تعليق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

مسكين والله هل الطالب ..

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخ ابراهيم 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
واووووووووووووووووووو ويش هذا 
شكرا لك على النقل بارك الله فيك

----------


## دلوعة الكون

سبحان الله في احد يرسب في هذي الماده 
 الله المعين...


اختك..

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]ابراهيم


احلى من العسل يا برهوم 


ابو نوره[/align]

----------

